# New Gorillaz album leaked early



## Sephi (Feb 18, 2010)

I decided to search usenet for plastic beach after finding that the single "Stylo" was on there and discovered that the entire album had been there for 3 days already, about 16 days before it should be released.


So far it's less interesting than Demon Days, but I'm just really picky.

It turns out it wasn't the real album I found, real one is out now. and it's completely different. all the track titles were correct in the fake, but I don't even know what the music is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a pretty devout Gorillaz fan and loved Demon Days. Quite honestly it's their best album yet.

I'll buy Plastic Beach myself. Can't wait for it. It's the last album I need (although I misplaced that Gorillaz vs. Space Monkeys album they did).


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 20, 2010)

First album was decent enough.
Second had some good songs but bored me.
This one is just a snore fest.


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you sure it wasn't d-side?


----------



## Sephi (Feb 28, 2010)

Demon Days is my favorite, self titled album had some good songs, and d/g sides didn't really interest me. Plastic Beach feels disappointing compared to Demon Days.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm just going to wait...
I loved Demon days.


----------



## lagman (Feb 28, 2010)

Care to share a filename? I did like DD a lot, and PB seems insteresting so far.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 28, 2010)

I want this cause it has Mike Jones, who ? Mike Jones Jones Jones


----------



## lagman (Feb 28, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I want this cause it has Mike Jones, who ? Mike Jones Jones Jones



The jazz pianist, I hope :x


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 28, 2010)

there seems to be alot of fakes on the net of this album with the 30second tracks looped over and over


----------



## Sephi (Feb 28, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> there seems to be alot of fakes on the net of this album with the 30second tracks looped over and over


on usenet there are 3 uploads, and the 2 that I downloaded are real

newest upload from [anonymous] poster is real, others are fake.


----------

